# Very fresh hen of the woods for sale in St. Charles IL.



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

Fresh picked wild hen of the woods locally found in Kane County. $15 a pound with many pounds to get rid of. Local pick up only. St. Charles, IL. 

217-415-0651


----------

